# Iberital L'anna 1 group (Hand Fill) £1250 + free P&P



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Check out the hand-fill Iberital L'anna 1 group here http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Iberital-L-anna.html


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Is this a special offer?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Not a special offer - just a new product for me and priced pretty competitively......


----------

